# I have made this sweater 4 times! It is so much fun and so beautiful when finished!



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

I have given it away as gifts and am about to make another! This time I think I will do white, black & red tulips.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm a fair isle fan too! Gorgeous! Great job!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful - a work of art


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you so much! I love to do this type of sweater because it is so rewarding when you get through. We in "snow country" have gotten a lot of use from them this year!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

So beautiful...


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Great looking Sweater.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## simbaroo27 (Jan 23, 2012)

Really beautiful!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

ooooooooooooo that be purdy


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Did you knit the sleeves separately and then join them to finish? I want to learn that method...


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so completely impressed to know you did this four times! Wow. My attention span is so bad that I can barely finish one project before getting bored. It is beautiful.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Georgeous.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes. It is so easy....start at bottom, knit to armhole area...do sleeves and join them at armholes, put all stitches on circular needle and work up to neck while decreasing in raglan area. The pattern is from an old book I have called "North Country" by Bernat...book #195.


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice work. A piece of art.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## YoK2tog (Aug 17, 2011)

wow just wow


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is really lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely sweater! :thumbup:


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

What a fantastic looking sweater. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I really like that.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely knitting - you're very talented :-D


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful! You are a fabulous knitter.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you for your lovely compliment. I know making it 4 times is rather rediculous, but I have given 2 of them away. I am about to make it again!!! This time I think I will do white on bottom & top, red tulips and black in the center area. Don't you think that would be stunning? That was how I meant to make it the first time, but did it in lavender & white, then I did pink & white, and next time cream & goldenrod....before I did the red.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

It's just beautiful !!!! Great job.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You sweater is stunning,awesome work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

i love fair isle your is great


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

WOW! I love the red.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

That is beautiful!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so pretty. Beautiful work.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Very beautiful sweater Gemslady :-D :thumbup:


----------



## perrie (May 22, 2011)

Wow that is awesome


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

gemslady said:


> Thank you so much! I love to do this type of sweater because it is so rewarding when you get through. We in "snow country" have gotten a lot of use from them this year!


Hi neighbor - I'm in Otterbein, Indiana down the road from you. And yes, we have been in snow country. Love your sweater.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice work-yhis sweater is unique! I love it!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful'


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very nice! I am in love with Fair Isle now myself. Still working on the Olympic hat. Such fun.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

gorgeous, I love bottom up fair isle too.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is really pretty, but I cannot wear sweaters at all; I would melt, but yours makes me wish I could wear one at least once in a while.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

That is really pretty, but I cannot wear sweaters at all; I would melt, but yours makes me wish I could wear one at least once in a while.


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

So pretty!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely sweater!


----------



## sallyokiel (Aug 14, 2011)

I love tulips. The sweater is gorgeous!!!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic sweater!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful A very cheery way to brighten a cold winter's day. You do amazing work.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh my... how beautiful. Can you share the pattern?? Would be perfect for living here in Holland.


----------



## sheilaburke1010 (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for showing your beautiful sweater. :thumbup:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Stunning sweater. Your work is fabulous!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

wow, wow, wow


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Wonderful job...wish I could make one that looks as good as yours.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

That is one great looking sweater. You do beautiful work.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Beau - tee - ful!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Nana mowers (Feb 17, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## Maurlynn (Sep 26, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL. Awesome work. Pray people who receive them are deeply appreciative.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gemslady said:


> I have given it away as gifts and am about to make another! This time I think I will do white, black & red tulips.


Beautiful!!!!! what is the name of the pattern? where is it available.
Jane


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is just wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

So well done! I love doing fair isle as well, it is fun watching the patterns come together!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish I could see the colors that you used on the first three. It certainly is a beautiful work. Would you please share the source of the patter


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful work!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

looks lovely such patience to get it done, rich colors


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. I love tulips and they are just stunning on your sweater. Beautiful work.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! a work of art.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning! a work of art.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful! You do fabulous work!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

There are several of these books on E-Bay if anyone wants a copy of this pattern.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice love your colors


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

A winner for sure. I have yet to make a sweater. Got stuck with my first try. Bottom up raglan. pattern from Lion Brand titled "easy". 

Tempted to FROG and use yarn for something else.

Hoping one day I can show a picture of one I made.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Just beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

The sweaters are just SO beautiful. I can see why you would love making it over and over.
Just think of all the wonderful color combinations you could use!!
How great to find something that is so much fun.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater ! Your knitting is perfect !


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

I can see why you love it. Your knitting is beautifully done.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Marvelous knitting, gorgeous sweater. You are a pro!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! It's just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

gemslady said:


> I have given it away as gifts and am about to make another! This time I think I will do white, black & red tulips.


LOve the sweater

:thumbup:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

So Cheerful and well done!


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

Where did you get the pattern would you please share thank you.
Beautiful work .


----------



## dianeellis (Jun 25, 2013)

simply gorgeous


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Your sweaters are stunning. I would be proud to wear one.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

simply beautiful


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful pattern, well done


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Yes, I would be happy to share my pattern with you. Send me your email address in a private message and I will send it to you, ok? 

Marge


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

Lovely Fair Isle work!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Very beautiful


----------



## SuzKnits (Jul 30, 2013)

So beautiful! 
I am working on a Fair Isle afghan, and the yarn tangles are a real challenge to me. The strips are too long to use bobbins. Is there a better way to manage them?
I really admire your work.


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

[email protected] thank you sooooo much.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

gemslady said:


> Yes, I would be happy to share my pattern with you. Send me your email address in a private message and I will send it to you, ok?
> 
> Marge


Just bought the book on ebay.
Jane


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very lovely. Great workmanship. Add me to your list (smile).


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Perfection - of a beautiful knitted jumper...just love it. Do you weave in the yarns at the back of the jumper, or carry them loosely?


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, and lovely bright colours, I too love fair isle, and this is a great example


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater!!! I love the tulips! I would do great to finish that once! I have made a argyle sweater so guess I could do it? Beautiful!


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty & well done! This has definitely been a winter of sweaters getting much use!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, that's wonderful! Someday I hope to add a sweater to my list of finished items.


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

Marge, I am so new to this site that I don't know how to send a private message to let you know my e-mail.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! I am so in awe of your talent! I have never made a sweater, although I have an easy pattern and the yarn all ready to do so, but nothing like what you have made. Your sweater is so beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

beautiful!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Be sure and post a picture of the one done in black and white. That is a beautiful pattern and you did a nice job.


----------



## mbilsbrough (Dec 6, 2012)

Love the pattern - can you share please?


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

You are most welcome!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow what a wonderful sweater


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok...I understand. I am new to this site, too. But, if you look up above right under the Knitting Paradise -Knitting and Crochet Forum, you will see the tab that says "Private Messages". Try clicking on that and then I will respond back to you.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very very nice, you have a LOT of patience, so beautiful!


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh, I'm sure you will! Just keep on knitting and you'll be amazed at how quickly you will be able to advance. I've been knitting for over 50 yrs. so I can appreciate where you're coming from. It is fun, though, and so good to have something to work on if you're sitting in a doctor's office or at an airport, etc. I like to knit when I watch tv...that way I don't feel that I've wasted my time if the program I'm watching isn't all that good!


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Sure! I'm happy to share my pattern with you!


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi to you, too, Judy! Fun to see someone on here from right in my area! Glad you're a knitter, too!


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

You are so welcome! Now, you might want to go back and edit your email address out of your note. I did the same thing yesterday and a lady was kind enough to tell me. I appreciated it.

Marge


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you! I'm originally from MN, too! I'm a transplant to IN, but miss being up there. I'm from Mahnomen.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Hope you got the sweater pattern I sent!!! I'm new at this, too, and not always sure how to do things!


----------



## caticakes (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm very impressed! Beautiful!


----------



## Kait (Feb 23, 2013)

Stunning work its beautiful.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It is just beautiful! The black and white with red tulips will be so very pretty, too. I look forward to seeing the photo of the next one.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your sweater is, indeed, beautiful. Is the patten available?


----------



## Moira Odwyer (Aug 24, 2012)

No idid not get the pattern


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok...let me try this again!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

gemslady said:


> I have given it away as gifts and am about to make another! This time I think I will do white, black & red tulips.


that sweater is beautiful! what great work.


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

Love your sweater. Red is my favorite color. I too am from Lafayette, IN. Small world


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!! Totally impressed!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!! Totally impressed!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful. You do lovely work.


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

No I didn't get it. It won't come up. Thanks for trying tho.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, I can' believe it! It's nice to know there's another knitter on here from right here in IN. I heard from another lady in Otterbein!
Small world.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you! Hope you were the lucky winner of the lottery! I heard it was someone in CA!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

beautiful work so talented.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you so much! I appreciate that. I've been knitting for a long time. I'm sure your work is nice, too.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## crafty62 (May 12, 2011)

never knitted a sweater keep up the good work


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lovely ! Faire isle is my favorite too.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

How gorgeous is that and 4 times done. What a talent and patience you must have.


----------



## gemslady (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you for your compliment. Yes, I have made that sweater 4 times and still want to make it again! I must have rocks in my head, right????


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

gemslady said:


> Thank you for your compliment. Yes, I have made that sweater 4 times and still want to make it again! I must have rocks in my head, right????


You probably don't have rocks in your head, you just remember the saying "if it feels good do it!". If knitting this sweater a hundred more times makes you feel happy and accomplished there is absolutly nothing at all wrong with that!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, love it


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Great work, warm and woolly and so fantastic looking. Can it get better then this? Doubt it.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

so very pretty lovely work you do!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I bet this would be beautiful in a sage green, pink and black also. Just in case you want to do another one. My size is medium. Thanks for sharing!


----------

